# lighting



## unix (May 26, 2006)

Ok i ended up getting a 400watt hps light kit today set it up in top of my closet, i was going to grow my plant outside but i have decided to just grow it inside for now, im just wondering how long a day should i keep the lite on while they have only just sprouted today is it 24hours a day? thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

unix said:
			
		

> Ok i ended up getting a 400watt hps light kit today set it up in top of my closet, i was going to grow my plant outside but i have decided to just grow it inside for now, im just wondering how long a day should i keep the lite on while they have only just sprouted today is it 24hours a day? thanks


*Whats up unix. Yes i would go with 24 hours of light a day. *


----------



## unix (May 26, 2006)

ok thanx mate.. this thins so dam bright and hot lol i open my wardrobe and half the house lights up hehe, the plants felt like they where getting a bit to hot so i moved it to the very end as far away from the direct light as i could hope thats enough.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

unix said:
			
		

> ok thanx mate.. this thins so dam bright and hot lol i open my wardrobe and half the house lights up hehe, the plants felt like they where getting a bit to hot so i moved it to the very end as far away from the direct light as i could hope thats enough.


*Unix do you have any kind of venilation in your grow area? You should have a fan and some air holes in you grow cab. *


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

good "flow through" ventilation is _essential.._


----------



## unix (May 26, 2006)

its straight up in the closet mate i dont have any fans or anything at the moment, i cant really put a hole my the side of my wall lol its a kind of walk in drobe, Iv been playing around with it for hours now i just got some of that greennet stuff that stops a bit of heat im trying to put that around the pot. I put the balast on the floor as far away from the globe as i could.


----------



## unix (May 26, 2006)

Can someone please tell me what you should try and get the temp closest to where the light is or abouts??


----------



## unix (May 26, 2006)

is 87degrese f or 31c ok if my plant is just started vegitation??, i cant really get it any cooler withought buying a fan.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 15, 2006)

87 will work but you would like it a little cooler, 72-75 is nice, my temps get pretty high sometimes though and things work out.


----------

